# Koopor 60w TC Mod - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (14/8/15)

*







*​
*NOW IN STOCK!!!*

Another mini to add to your collection and we have to say that this is possibly a front runner out of the mini temperature control mods available.

Koopor is a collaboration between Smok (AND YES THE TC WORKS. ACTUALLY WORKS REALLY WELL ) and USA based company Koopor. Designed by vapers for vapers this device at it's price point is ready to take the world by storm. We have been using a unit for the past week and it performs on every level, looks great, is simple to use and is packed with a list of features that some high end mods don't have.

The Koopor Mini is one of the most compact & feature-packed regulated box mods at it's price point.

Featuring an industrial design, the Koopor Mini is made from solid stainless steel. The 60 Watt capable device has been built with temperature control & limitation at the forefront of its design.

Specs:

Free funky industrial sleeve

Support Nickel and Titanium

High quality 304 Stainless Steel and Zinc Alloy

Magnetic battery cover

Output Power: 6W-60W

Resistance Range: 0.1Ω-2.0Ω

Temperature Control Range: 200°F-600°F/ 100°C-315°C

Small in size and easy to cary

Plenty of vent holes to keep the device cool

Usb port for future firmware upgrades only (no usb charging)


Includes:
1 x Koopor Mini 60W Box Mod (Battery Not Included)
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card
1 x Orange Silicone Mod Case

Get yours here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/koopor-60w-tc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (14/8/15)

Very tempting....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (14/8/15)

Sexy and an excellent price

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/8/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Sexy and an excellent price


 
Thank you Sir


----------



## Chef Guest (20/8/15)

Got mine today. Loving it so far.

Pushes the high watts without breaking a sweat! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/8/15)

Chef Guest said:


> Got mine today. Loving it so far.
> 
> Pushes the high watts without breaking a sweat!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force




Agreed @Chef Guest. It's a mean little machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (20/8/15)

Btw, the orange condom just arrived. Thanks again for the great service @Sir Vape

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

